# http://www.reboot.com/



## Zarcon (May 7, 2008)

http://www.reboot.com/
What do y'all think?
23-ish days remain...


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 7, 2008)

WHOA! So soon!? It seems like just yesterday that company acquired the ReBoot license.

*Prays* Please end the cliffhanger, please end the cliffhanger, please end the cliffhanger...


----------



## iffy525 (May 7, 2008)

Was ReBoot a good show?


----------



## Zarcon (May 7, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Was ReBoot a good show?








...then again, I guess you had to have seen it during it's time.
...then again, it might still be awesome regardless.

But...most people who've watched it through will say, yes, it's an awesome show.
That ended in a cliffhanger.

Hopefully this rectifies it.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 7, 2008)

iffy525 said:
			
		

> Was ReBoot a good show?


The first season was a bit campy telling singular stories with no real over-arching plot (which I happened to enjoy), afterwards however it became much more serious and they started doing season and series-wide storylines. I consider the latter seasons to be on par with shows such as Gargoyles. So to answer your question, to each their own, but I adored it.


----------



## notnarb (May 7, 2008)

YESSSSSS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember this was the one show my parents would get into too


----------



## Torrunt (May 7, 2008)

I used to watch this show lot's when i was a kid, i still have some of the very old episodes on tape somewhere.
Are they making a movie?


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 7, 2008)

Torrunt said:
			
		

> I used to watch this show lot's when i was a kid, i still have some of the very old episodes on tape somewhere.
> Are they making a movie?


Last I heard there was a webcomic and a few new movies in production. Little to nothing is known about the movies. We don't know if they're a continuation, a new series in the same continuity or an, uh, reboot of ReBoot. This site is probably in reference to the movies (which like the previous two movies will likely be comprised of 8 episodes).


----------



## notnarb (May 7, 2008)

I'm thinking (hoping) an 8 episode long movie to transition into a new season in the form of new episodes and / or the aforementioned webcomic


----------



## science (May 7, 2008)

OH MY GAWD! I seriously got shivers. Oh my God. 


They have to end the cliffhanger!

About two years ago, YTV showed the series from beginning to end and I watched it religiously. I can't believe they are bringing it back! I am so happy!


----------



## Anakir (May 7, 2008)

Wow. I loved this show as a kid. I'm hoping it turns out to be a movie.


----------



## ShadowXP (May 7, 2008)

never heard of it


----------



## Prime (May 7, 2008)

What is reboot?


----------



## ShadowXP (May 7, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> What is reboot?



must be a canadian thing


----------



## fischju (May 7, 2008)

ReBoot is a Canadian CGI-animated action-adventure television series that originally aired from 1994 to 2001.


----------



## Akoji (May 7, 2008)

It is' an Canadian thing, maybe one of the most awesome canadian thing to exit our country (beside maple syrup). I watched that series even thought I didn't understood english back then. Megabyte fucking rocks.


----------



## Salamantis (May 7, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> What is reboot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Canadian TV show that aired on YTV. They ended the series so abruptly and left us with a cliffhanger.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 7, 2008)

DO WANT.

Makes me want to load up the PS1 game again.


----------



## Hadrian (May 7, 2008)

I think I only saw a few episodes when it was on over here, didn't really like it to be honest but then back then I wasn't into many things I like now.


----------



## Prophet (May 7, 2008)

Whoa that ReBoot (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReBoot)

I use to love this show, though I can't quite recall the cliff hanger. Use to air here early mornin' before school. This and Beast Wars: Transformers. Ahh the memories. /runs to search for a complete torrent.


----------



## matriculated (May 7, 2008)

Reboot was a show by Mainframe, the animation studio that did Beasties and Beast Wars (or are they the same show?). The early seasons are pretty crude looking but the later seasons are really nice looking - like early Pixar stuff.

I kind of got confused at the end of the series when they were explaining why there were older and younger versions of a lot of the main characters running around. Also, if they bring back Megabyte, who's going to voice him? That actor died a few years ago.


----------



## Warren_303 (May 7, 2008)

I have never seen the show but it looks like there may be 3 of them in the process.

ReBoot your face! ha ha jk


----------



## greyhound (May 7, 2008)

it was on here on itv, just after art attack


----------



## science (May 8, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Whoa that ReBoot (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReBoot)
> 
> I use to love this show, though I can't quite recall the cliff hanger. Use to air here early mornin' before school. This and Beast Wars: Transformers. Ahh the memories. /runs to search for a complete torrent.






Spoiler



Dot and Bob were about to get married, but turns out either Dot or Bob was Megabyte in disguise (Pretty sure it was Bob) and the real one came and stopped the wedding, and Megabyte starts to wreck havoc on the town. It ends when he says something like "Now it begins" or something like that.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 8, 2008)

greyhound said:
			
		

> it was on here on itv, just after art attack


Ah good times after a long day at school! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"I come from the Net. I search through systems, cities, and peoples, for this place, Mainframe!" 

I don't really remember the story or any of the old episodes too well besides the characters but am interested to see what they do with this now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And especially how the new intro sounds!


----------



## Anakir (May 8, 2008)

matriculated said:
			
		

> Reboot was a show by Mainframe, the animation studio that did Beasties and Beast Wars (or are they the same show?).



They're the same show. One is American and the other is Canadian. Not sure which one though. I think Beast Wars was Canadian. I loved that show as well when I was little. I lost all my Beast War toys.


----------



## Ace Gunman (May 8, 2008)

Anakir said:
			
		

> matriculated said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beasties was the Canadian title, Beast Wars was the American. At the time it was against broadcasting regulations in Canada to have anything with "War" in the title. It's why Mainframe's other show, Shadow Raiders was called that instead of War Planets.


----------



## Ferrariman (May 8, 2008)

That show was kick-ass.


----------



## science (May 8, 2008)

This show and Beast Wars were the sweetest thing in the 90s. Do any Canadians remember those short films that YTV used to show instead of commercials some times? I think they were called Cyber Bytes or something like that. I think they were also made by Mainframe


----------



## NeoWoeN (May 8, 2008)

Oh my...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Best News Ever !


----------



## science (May 29, 2008)

10 hours to go!


----------



## Jax (May 29, 2008)

It says 2 hours and 38 minutes to go to me.

Europe will get it sooner!


----------



## Anakir (May 29, 2008)

7.5 now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I totally forgot about the website. Thanks for the bump to remind.


----------



## science (May 29, 2008)

Maybe it recognizes time zones? Report back in two hours and let us know what happens


----------



## Jax (May 29, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Maybe it recognizes time zones? Report back in two hours and let us know what happens



Maybe an Australian member can already answer that...


----------



## xcalibur (May 29, 2008)

oshi-

les than half an hour for me


----------



## science (May 29, 2008)

*awaits for an Australian member to post*


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 29, 2008)

Oooh.  Who cares what it is, it's new ReBoot of some kind!


----------



## xcalibur (May 29, 2008)

now the numbers are flashing like crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It still says coming soon for me.


----------



## science (May 29, 2008)

Mine says 8 hours and 29 minutes left.. I guess we'll see then?


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 29, 2008)

TIMER IS SLOWLY TICKING.

Augh.  ReBoot is the greatest TV show EVER (IMO).
So many abstract computer references...
Daemon pissed me off, but Hexidecimal and Megabyte were totally badass.
I lol'd when I figured out what the "games" were.


----------



## woland84 (May 30, 2008)

Well for me timer is 0:0:0:0 but nothing happens 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Remember watching this show long ago... Good times


----------



## shaunj66 (May 30, 2008)

00:00:00:00

....

*Epic *fail.


----------



## cosmo2389 (May 30, 2008)

ReBoot was sooooo awesome!! I can't wait to see what happens!!


----------



## Salamantis (May 30, 2008)

woland84 said:
			
		

> Well for me timer is 0:0:0:0 but nothing happens
> 
> 
> 
> ...




4 hours 55 minutes here >.>


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 30, 2008)

I think the time zone that the ReBoot is working with is the one from Vancouver...
So, Mountain Time?


----------



## science (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, ReBoot is based out of Vancouver, so its actually Pacific Time. Which is the time zone I am in


----------



## sfunk (May 30, 2008)

Can't say I love Reboot, I used to watch it but never loved it. Beast Wars, on the other hand, was the shit! When I stopped watching cartoons the new Transformers that they were peddling to kids was an atrocious mix of the worst anime cliches and robots that I've ever seen. Seriously, who thought putting that stupid "angry tic" on Megatron was a funny idea???


----------



## Mewgia (May 30, 2008)

Hmmm I've never actually heard of ReBoot...chances are I'm not going to watch it anyway though haha


----------



## science (May 30, 2008)

44 minutes


----------



## dawn.wan (May 30, 2008)

reboot wasnt that great... you probably watch it because ytv whored the episodes back in the day..  in the begining it was pretty cool the 'graphics', but once it wore of it's novelty it was just another lame canadian show.......


----------



## ZzzZilla (May 30, 2008)

Yes, it was kind of a novelty with fluffy storylines at the start. But it matured really quickly with great characterizations and thought-provoking arcs. For me at least, it was the first to deal with the ideal of cyberspace as a separate realm.


----------



## matriculated (May 30, 2008)

ZzzZilla said:
			
		

> For me at least, it was the first to deal with the ideal of cyberspace as a separate realm.



Well sortof. I think it borrowed a a lot of ideas from Tron though.


----------



## cupajoe (Oct 11, 2008)

I remember seeing an episode on cartoon network waaay back. I think that episode was about the matrix.


----------



## da_head (Oct 11, 2008)

i remb watchin that show when i was little lol. though i don't remb the main storyline :S
anywhere i can find it online?


Spoiler



or is that against the rules too? >.


----------



## science (Oct 11, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> I remember seeing an episode on cartoon network waaay back. I think that episode was about the matrix.



There is a guy on the show named Matrix lol. Two, actually


----------



## saxamo (Oct 11, 2008)

They've....they've raped ReBoot!


----------



## silent sniper (Oct 11, 2008)

so what was the cliffhanger again? was it that huge virus and the whole thing with two bobs?


----------



## CPhantom (Oct 11, 2008)

WOAH, WAIT! ReBoot still _EXISTS_!?!

I used to watch it all the time when I was younger! WOW! Time to read up on the site! *shuffles off*


----------

